# What price have you paid for VW Beetle Window Tint Service?



## R11S (Mar 11, 2006)

I was quoted $300 by a local shop with a good reputation to Tint my '12 TB. I asked for 35% on all windows except the Windshield. I think this is a bit high...at least to my tightwad ears. OTOH I suspect the Beetle takes a bit more effort due to the relatively deep compound curves of the glass.

Thusly I ordered a single-ply pre-cut kit ($67 w/install Kit) and attempted the job myself. The two small rear side windows were a piece of cake. Epic fail on the Driver front side window, then another fail on the Passenger front side window. Watched some more Youtube Install Vids and then worked on the top half of the Rear Window using a Heat-Gun to get the upper hand and still failed...but not nearly as badly.

So I ordered a second 2-ply pre-cut kit ($62 for both Fronts and the Rear) hoping the stronger 2-ply film will not crease so easily. Depending on my success/fail results, my Pontiac GTO Buddy is thinking he might go for a Kit as well.

By the way, thanks to everyone who has contributed here as I intently read many posts before recently buying my Deep Black Pearl '12 TB DSG w/Gage Package. This car is just a bit more fun to drive than the Wife's '15 Golf TSI SEL and that's saying allot!

Planned Mods:

1. Larger diameter Rear Anti-Roll Bar.

2. Upgraded Headlight Bulbs - leaning towards HID or LED.

3. LED Fog Lamp Bulbs.

4. LED DRL Bulbs.

5. LED Backup Bulbs (Done).

6. Android Radio.

7. Rear Sub-Woofer.

8. Mudflaps.

9. Rear Bumper Protective Film.

10. Stickier Tires...the OEM Hankook Optimos slide too soon in the dry and are pitiful in the wet.


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

I paid $250 but my beetle was the 4th car I had done by this guy. I don't think $300 is that bad for good quality tint done by a reputable person, with a guarantee. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

Bug was already done when I got it, but dealer did the Touareg for 220 or something - was a pretty good deal to me...


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

I have been quoted in the $300 range by a local shop. I was looking to have a 1 piece back window along with the sides. They say it's a bit more in price due to the double compound curves of the glass


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

I was quoted by one of the larger tint places in Cleveland $600 ("because he really didn't want to deal with all the curves") no **** that is actually what he said. I then got a couple of quotes between 2 and 300 hundred, had to drive back home to Texas and had a company that tinted most of my cars (Moon Shadow) as always they did a great job cost was right around $300 and is still flawless after almost 2 years.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Unless your only concern is cost, there are too many variables to compare price on window film this way. Brand of film used, which film within that brand used, and who is installing that film will vary greatly within a state, let alone around the country...

My shop for example uses 3M film and prices for a Beetle will range from $189.99 to $499.99 +tax. 

You could drive to the next county over and find places that will tint it as low as $129.99 though. It'll still look nice and make it cooler inside but it's not going to look as good or keep out as much heat as higher quality films. 

As with most things in life, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

480.00 But its 3m Ceramic 20%. 3yrs old still looks brand new.


----------

